# Wowsers... swim workouts! UG!



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

seriously. While swimming, I feel like I'm working, but because of the bouancy of the water, I don't feel the ... drag (?? for lack of a better word) on my muscles while I am doing it the way I do on a run. But AFTER the workout... WOWSERS! I am wiped out right now! I'm telling my kids that I'm too tired to think, so they should just do what they see that needs to be done. L! Science camp is in 25 min. at my house. ACK! 

Swimmers, I apologize for my previously snotty attitude (due to the ill- informed idea of what a swim workout would be like, having only swam for fun, or having done water aerobics, but no lap swims or stroke/distance/speed work). Swimming for exercise is NO joke! 

RESPECT to all the swimmers out there! that's intense!

Cindyc.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Yuppers - what a work out & no stress on those joints. No 6-pack abs, but swimmers can really go the distance. 

Kuddos to you!


----------



## busymomof7 (May 11, 2010)

Good for you, Cindy-e. I like the way you have variety in your workouts. You must have great endurance!


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

I am a swimmer and yes it is a good workout! 

Good for you Cindy!


----------



## PamB (Jan 15, 2008)

my 15 yr old grand daughter is a swimmer and she is long and lean! she just did an event over the weekend that was swimming then running and then swimming again. I love to swim, not like she does, of course she swims for fun, too. and I agree, good work out, low stress. Pam


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

I am starting to get used to it, because my daughter and I have been in the pool 4 to 5 days a week since we started. I have to say, I like it. =0) I don't think we are going to have any trouble with the 1/2 mile distance. We just did 800 yards today, so that is pretty close, and we still have a month. I am encouraged. It still makes me tired, but it's a good kind of tired, not the "I can't do anything else now" kind of tired that it gave me the first couple of times. I'm encouraged.

cindyc.


----------



## PamB (Jan 15, 2008)

you are such an inspiration to me Cindy! thanks, Pam


----------

